# PR and medical exam



## lsac (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I'd like to have your opinion. I've got a surgical operation on the breast for nodules. The nodules were healthy. I have small scars now. So when the doctor sees me, he'll know I had operation. My question is: would it jeopardize my PR request? 

thanks for your answers.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lsac said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'd like to have your opinion. I've got a surgical operation on the breast for nodules. The nodules were healthy. I have small scars now. So when the doctor sees me, he'll know I had operation. My question is: would it jeopardize my PR request?
> 
> thanks for your answers.


It shouldn't but you may need to provide a doctor's statement of the health of the nodules.


----------



## gpeperat (Feb 20, 2012)

I would be shocked it does compromise your application. Good luck.


----------

